# My GTR - AT LAST!!!!!



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Finally, after a year of owning it, I feel it's worthy of showing her off.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Lovely looking car mate........wheels are the nuts!............


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

very nice, wheels really suit


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

32s look soooo much better with clear indicators. I like the wheels too.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cheers for the early comments, I prefer clear indicators, too. And the wheels are Work Emotion CR Kai's. 

Reckon I'll get the spanners out tomorrow and lower the front end an inch or so??


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

do you have more pictures of the wheels


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lovely looking car


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

looking very nice. Yes a little lower would really set it off


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

great looking 32 you have there! love the wheels


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Seriously cool looking 32, you must be very happy...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Peter said:


> Seriously cool looking 32, you must be very happy...



Proud....,yes. 

Happy??...............never (is anyone ever completely happy with their car?)
Need more power


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep i'm liking that very much.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Lovely car mate,being unhappy with my car keeps me poor!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice! wheels look really good


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Here's another couple of pics I took today, with the front end dropped almost an inch.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I reckon it could _STILL_ do with being lowered a bit more???


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Leave it alone, its lovely


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers Bajie, I just like my cars nice and low!!!!:smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks sweet mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great pictures Steve


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

DEFINITELY lower it at the front some more. 100% on this! DO IT!!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

thats beautiful - great body colour too! I love all the skyline shapes!


----------

